# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Thông tin về cách tải nhạc chuông cho iPhone, một phương thức khá dễ dàng và nhanh chóng để tạo nhạc chuông

## tranductiensd

Hướng dẫn phương pháp cài nhạc chuông cho iPhone 5 5s 6 6s Plus bằng iTunes mới nhất

Không giống như đa số bất kể dòng điện thoại di động khác như, Android, Windows phone, Blackberry, Symbian... người dùng có thể đơn giản đặt mọi bài hát yêu thích trên smartphone làm nhạc chuông cùng nhiều định dạng được đồng ý như mp3 thậm chí là flac, wav. Người dùng iPhone không thể dùng bài hát set thành nhạc chuông mà phải tự tạo nhạc chuông cùng độ dài 30 giây và cùng đuôi m4r. Có thể nói đây là 1 sự hạn chế không hề nhỏ của hệ điều hành này. Nhất là với những các bạn không rành sử dụng smartphone tính. bởi thế trong bài này mình sẽ chỉ cách rành mạch quý khách cách thức Tạo và cài nhạc chuông cho iPhone 4 4s 5 5s 6 6s plus hiện đại nhất đều được.

>> Việc cài nhạc chuông cho iPhone luôn được  bộ phận không nhỏ trang chia sẻ, đây là một trong  các thủ thuật không khó tuy nhiên không phải ai cũng biết phương  án dùng. Để tiến hành tải nhạc chuông iphone quý khách hàng đang  cần biết bất  kể bước thực hiện, dưới đây là 2 thao tác cơ bản và khá  đơn giản thực hiện quý khách  hãy thử làm quen nhé...



Để tạo nhạc chuông các bạn cũng có thể dùng nhiều phần mềm khác nhau nhưng ở đây mình vẫn sử dụng công cụ iTunes vì Apple cung cấp để bảo mật hơn. Trước tiên quý khách tìm kiếm:

Cài đặt bản iTunes hiện đại nhất cho điện thoại thông minh tính nếu chưa cài

Kết nối iPhone với điện thoại tính có cài iTunes

Bên cạnh đó còn có thể dùng ứng dụng thu âm để cắt nhạc ngay trên iPhone.

Cách làm dùng iTunes :

Sau khi cài đặt iTunes các bạn tiến hành mở iTunes lên sau đó click vào biểu tượng Menu góc trên và chọn Add File to Library

Chọn bài hát mà khách hàng có nhu cầu dùng làm nhạc chuông, có thể chọn nhiều bài khác nhau, nhưng phải có đuôi là .mp3, gần như tất cả các đuôi khác iTunes sẽ không nhận. Ví dụ ở đây mình chọn bài Becase I Love You (Anh yêu em nhiều lắm N à)

Sau khi mở lên quý khách hàng chọn Playlist, click chuột phải vào bài hát và chọn Get Info

Chuyển sang tab Options và check vào phần Start và Stop.

1 bài nhạc chuông của iPhone bắt buộc khoảng 30 giây, do thế khách hàng đang cần chọn 1 đoạn nhạc gần như tất cả các trong bài hát làm sao có chiều dài không nên quá 40 giây càng chất lượng hoặc ít hơn cũng ko sao nó sẽ lặp lại. Ví dụ ở đây mình chọn từ khúc đầu bài luôn. các bạn cũng có chọn điểm bắt đầu nhạc chuông từ khúc tất cả các và + thêm 40 giây là đoạn kết thúc.

Để xem được số giây bắt đầu của nhạc chuông quý khách có thể nghe bài hát này ở tại chỗ trên iTunes và xem số giây bắt đầu của khúc đó.

Sau đó chọn OK

Khách hàng sẽ có 1 file nhạc dài 40 giây hoặc ngắn hơn. Click chuột phải chọn Create ACC Version để tạo loại máy ACC dài đúng 30 giây và không tác động tới file nhạc gốc

Cùng loại máy iTune mới quý khách vào File --> Convert --> Create AAC Version

Cùng loại máy iTunes cũ bạn chỉ đang cần clickc huột phải chọn Create AAC version

Trong trường hợp không hiện đuôi file, quý khách hàng đang cần vào Folder Option và uncheck vào phần Hide Extensions for Known File Types. Có thể tìm chỉ dẫn trên ********** "phương pháp hiển thị đuôi file"

Sau khi đổi được đuôi file thành .m4r khách hàng kéo vào iTunes hoặc click chuột phải chọn Open With --> iTunes

Sau khi mở lên các bạn click vào biểu tượng điện thoại trong phần Tones(ÂM báo) --> Check vào Sync Tones và chọn Apply

>> Quá trình tải nhạc chuông cho  iPhone đã xong giờ quý khách vào bài  nhạc đó và set làm nhạc chuông là xong. Đối cùng cùng nhiều gói dịch vụ tại Thành Trung Mobile thì chúng tôi  luôn tư vấn việc cài nhạc chuông này, như giải pháp thay vỏ iPhone 7 Plus giá rẻ sẽ được giúp ngay sau khi thay vỏ xong nếu quý khách đang muốn tải bất  kì bài nào về làm nhạc chuông.

Sử dụng phần mềm trên iPhone :

Bước 1: tải ứng dụng GarageBand trên kho ứng dụng App Store ở đây. Sau khi quá trình tải hoàn tất, quý khách hàng mở ứng dụng, chọn Tiếp tục để bỏ qua phần quảng bá và chọn sử dụng GarageBand.

B2: Vuốt màn hình sang Bộ thu âm thanh và chọn vào Giọng (biểu tượng mic thu âm).

B3: Chọn biểu tượng xếp khối góc trên bên trái màn hình mặt kính.

Bước 4: Ấn vào dấu cộng để chọn độ dài đoạn nhạc, quý khách nên chọn khoảng 120-150 tùy xem bài nhạc dài hay ngắn. Sau đó quý khách hàng chọn Xong.

Bước 5: lúc này quý khách sẽ được vào giao diện chọn file nhạc. Nếu smartphone khách hàng đã có file nhạc thì nó sẽ hiện lên trong tệp âm thanh, còn nếu chưa có thì quý khách nhập từ iCloud Drive, sau đó chọn file nhạc đã tải về giữ và kéo vào khung.

 

B6: Sau khi giao diện âm thanh đoạn nhạc hiện ra, quý khách hàng có thể cắt bất cứ đoạn nào của bài hát để làm nhạc chuông. Cắt xong khách hàng ấn mũi tên trên cùng bên trái, chọn bài hát của tôi và xuất file nhạc, chọn định dạng xuất file là nhạc chuông. Cuối cùng bạn đặt tên file, Xuất file là xong.

Bước 7: Kể từ lúc này, khách hàng có thể vào Cài đặt > tiếng động > Nhạc chuông như bình thường để chọn bài hát mình vừa xuất làm nhạc chuông.

>>> Đối với cách thức sử  dụng phần mềm trục tiếp trên iPhone khách  hàng có thể tự mình thực hiện theo gần như tất cả các bước trên với ứng dụng  GarageBand. Nếu còn điệu gì khó khăn hãy gọi điện cùng sửa điện thoại tphcm quý khách hàng sẽ được hỗ trợ đến tận chân  răng nhé <3

----------

